# Event application



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Whenever you enter a show, you want to find out who the superintendent is. That's a private company that manages the show for the kennel club holding the show. In this case Mid-Hudson Kennel Association has hired MB-F as the superintendent for the show. Their website is www.infodog.com/entry Unfortunately I don't know much about MB-F as a superintendent, we don't have them in my area, so I'm not that familiar with their website.

When you do sign up your dog, you will need the AKC registration #, the registered name, date of birth, sire and dam registered names too. So I usually have my k9data page open to that dog so I can quickly pull together that information when entering it all. 

Once the dog is entered in MB-F, then you can enter the show itself next.

Personally I prefer to enter shows online, not mail in. It's up to you. I like online, then I know for sure my entry hasn't gotten lost in the mail.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you. the step by step guide is great!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Don't forget to post photos here of your lovely puppy in the show ring! Also please have a professional photo taken at the show. They are only that young once and we need to remember what they looked like before they grew up!

Are you taking any handling classes with your puppy?


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

yes. The handling class » Conformation Handling Class

And he is going to start the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy Course on the 30th. Mrs. Beasley's Dog Training - Home


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The only goal is to make a dog show fun for your puppy and you. Don't stress misbehavior by your puppy. Judges expect it and will just laugh with you. So don't be hard on yourself or your puppy. So handling classes will help when your puppy is a bit older. When you get to the show, watch the classes before you and how the judge runs the pattern. You want to know what to do. Also don't forget to get your number from the ring steward.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just enjoy your puppy. Don't even worry about dog shows at this point. I know you're hot to trot but......god bless your breeder! LOL


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

It's not that I an raring to go. I just don't want to be ignorant with this. I guess I am putting too much pressure on my self. Kelvin has just been great.


----------

